# Viper alarm help



## int3l (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have a viper alarm system. The remote is a 479v and the alarm is a
DEI 591M. 

The car initially armed/locked and when I went back to the
car to disarm/unlock it nothing happened. When I press the unlock
button on the remote I hear beep-beep beep-beep. It seems that the
remote is sending out a signal but the receiver/antenna is not picking
it up? The light by the dash continually flashes red. 

I used my key to get into my car and the alarm obviously went off so for the time being I disconnected the negative cable on the battery. I later tried messing around with it but I have had no luck. As soon as I reconnect the negative cable to the battery the car alarm goes off if I get near or inside the car. I thought maybe the car was in valet mode, but I cannot follow the procedure because the alarm goes off as soon as I attempt to do it.

any help is appreciated

Thanks-


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

int3l said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a viper alarm system. The remote is a 479v and the alarm is a
> DEI 591M.
> ...



OK so you have the antenna above the windshield, so hook up the battery then turn the ignition on. ON the button on the antenna hit the button momentarily, that should over ride the alarm. If the light is flashing all the time, then its in Valet. You may need to contact DEI and get a new antenna, there info is in my signature if you need it.


----------



## int3l (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, the problem was the remote. All I had to do was get a new remote and reprogram the remote for the car. It took less than 10 seconds lol.
Everything works again.

It was just weird that the previous remote stopped working...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

int3l said:


> Thanks for the input, the problem was the remote. All I had to do was get a new remote and reprogram the remote for the car. It took less than 10 seconds lol.
> Everything works again.
> 
> It was just weird that the previous remote stopped working...


Yeah, it is a two way remote? They seem to not last as long as the one way remote not sure as to why, except that they have more parts? Did they warranty it for you, or you had to buy a new one?


----------



## int3l (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey,
Yea it's a two way remote. They did not replace it for me so I had to buy a new one.


----------

